# Chinese Owls or Old German Owls?



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been trying to research both breeds, but while I can find information about the personality of the OGO (tame, friendly, likes to fly and do acrobatics) I cannot find any information about the Chinese Owls. I love the look of the Chinese Owl, but would like to learn more about their personality. 

I know they are not a "flying" breed, bred for show and their wonderful feather pattern, but what I would really like to know is: Are they calm and quiet? Are they outgoing and active? What are they like to own?

It seems that both have the reputation of being capable parents, with long enough beaks to feed their own young. I am pretty inexperienced with the fancy breeds, so if do I let them hatch some young I would prefer that they can do much of it without outside help. 

Which breed is your favorite? The Chinese Owl or the Old German Owl? And why? Thank you for any information!


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

well ogo's are my little sweet hearts and keep the whole coop down and they make good droppers chinese owls are very pushy in the coop but they do look pretty and are nice but they do'nt have the antics and weirdness of the ogo's but co's are not my forte so thats what i know


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

OGO's are a show breed too. Although I don't doubt they'll fly if there are other birds (like homers, for example) flying around too. My Satinettes make a few laps when my homers are out. I have never heard of OGO's doing anything special in the air though.
We have a member here with pet Chinese Owls and they seem to be a real joy to have around! And those fancy pants just add to their cuteness  I'd say both breeds make equally good pets.


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you both. The Chinese Owl feathers ARE adorable! The ruff around the face especially 

MoE, I knew that the OGOs are a "fancy" breed too, but one website specifically said they like to fly, swoop, tumble, etc. It WAS the only website that mentioned flying at all, so?  It's not a huge factor to me since I have an aviary set up that should have plenty of room for flying if they are inclined. I am not sure I'd want to free fly one of the show breeds in my area anyway, since we do have a lot of hawks in the summer. 

Tipllers Rule, that is neat to hear about that the OGOs are real characters! I like the breeds that stand out like that. 

Good points for both breeds for sure. Anyone else have 1st hand experience with CO or OGOs?


----------

